
Security flaw in ‘nearly all’ modern PCs and Macs exposes encrypted data - pestkranker
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/12/security-flaw-in-nearly-all-modern-pcs-and-macs-leaks-encrypted-data/
======
taylodl
This is why remote wiping is so important for laptops. If you lose it you wipe
it. If you find it again then restore the contents from your backup. You are
keeping backups, right?

------
brokenwren
I do have to say that any exploit that requires physical access to a machine
is not going to get the same attention from one that can be performed
remotely.

